
Catalan Independence Referendum Website Shut Down by Barcelona Court's Order - setzer22
https://sputniknews.com/europe/201709141057375519-catalonia-website-referendum-blocked/
======
smegel
How can EU law allow this? Crazy.

~~~
setzer22
Couldn't find any english news article covering this, but the most recent news
is that several spanish ISPs are blocking the webpage's replicas. The catalan
government is recommending the use of proxies. So things are getting even
crazier.

